# Black Chrome 17in wheels...



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Buy them before I do . Those look alright and would look even better on my IT for that amount of money any thing that is different than the others is a plus !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Not sure what you saw, but was it the dark PVD on the Black Magic Cruze?

I think the dark PVD looks awesome.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

They look too small... I would need to lower it, which i want to avoid.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is proof enough for ME ,,,..,,,pull this trigger that one over there on the left the left too late kermit bought them ,,,,....,,,, yo kermit those look Good ,,


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I knew I saw an LTZ version, but they don't have it for sale right now, so the pic was harder to find:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah yeah when i see these i will get them. ASAP


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Chevrolet Cruze 17" Black Chrome Wheels Rims Factory Set of 4 2012 | eBay

For 17's $985 is too expensive..I believe I saw some nice 19" Niche wheels in black for only $300 more w/tires..who the **** wants 17's...this isnt 1996!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree with the 17s.

But i do want my car to look aftermarket. I think it looks tacky unless i have a sports car.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

If you look at the ebay link they just specialize in finishing stock rims. I guess they just had a set laying around..the stock 18's may be passable in black but I wish there were better options...I think the MR rims that a member has posted are probably the best set for 18's on the market for a decent price. If you had the extra to splurge, imprort Astra VXR rims from England and go to town with them.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't like aftermarket lol. I like OEM. I feel like i am making the car something it isn't. Plus you know how it is in Miami...They see wheels on a car, and you get a bunch of teenagers trying to race you and cops stopping you.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Thats why I mentioned the Astra ones...they are stock..they look exactly like the Regal GS rims but in 18" with our bolt pattern...you cant get a sexier rim..and yes I see fanboys driving all day wanting to race--the difference here is that they are all in G37 coupes and 335i's


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I know the difference, i see so many V6 Accords, 335I and G37. And they all love to floor it to cut you off.

I can't afford the import pricing lol. I know the taxes involved, i work with international customers.

Anyways found a set for $895 for the LTZ 18inch in PVD worth it or not?


----------



## Schoonie3 (Apr 27, 2013)

iKermit, If you dont mind, what is the website for the LTZ wheels in PVD, Might be interested myself.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Schoonie, the vendor OEXWHEELS does it, they are on ebay. I currently in the process of buying it, if you want me to PM you after i receive them i will. Or PM me your email and i will let you know


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok back to the drawing board. The vendor had it in "brite" chrome. Which is ugly for my taste of wanting to murder out my cruze.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

they only thing I hate about the PVD is that they leave the center cap stock silver....on an all black wheel it looks off.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I noticed that, but you can probably request it so they can paint it...

Or just not have them on lol.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And you thought that you were not getting wheels , what a kidder you are ,,..,, Murder cruzeater already !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I only killed my Cruzeator once. But it got a new heart...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like those wheels, someone needs to get those.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

WOW
*saw the wheels* ...Dammmmnnnn those are nice...

*saw the price* ......MY HEART


----------

